# Looking place to live in December



## Rudolph12 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi,
I'm moving with work to Hong Kong and am looking for a place to live which is cheap but also on the island near Central Station. I move next month but work provide 1 month's worth of accomodation but after that I'm on my own. I want to look for somewhere for a low as possible but something still nice. Willing to flat share. Any suggestions? Help!

Many thanks


----------



## JadaYuen (Sep 13, 2012)

Central is where offices of big companies are located so living in Central or Mid-Levels will be expensive. If you want to live on the Hong Kong Island, Quarry Bay or Fortress Hill which are 5-6 stations away from Central are decent choices. Take Fortress Hill as an example. You can check out Shama Fortress Hill service apartments. The price should be reasonable and there are places to eat and shop nearby (Causeway Bay which is just two stations away). Hope this helps!

Jada


----------



## stanleyliving (Oct 20, 2012)

Rudolph12 said:


> Hi,
> I'm moving with work to Hong Kong and am looking for a place to live which is cheap but also on the island near Central Station. I move next month but work provide 1 month's worth of accomodation but after that I'm on my own. I want to look for somewhere for a low as possible but something still nice. Willing to flat share. Any suggestions? Help!
> 
> Many thanks


WHat is your budget and how long a commute are you willing to do to get to work?


----------

